# NSFW - Lingerie Model III



## Trever1t (Feb 13, 2013)

Starr was kind enough to lend her assets for me to test.

1



_POR3417-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

2



_POR3393-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

3 (I'm not so sure this one works...whatdya thunk?)



_POR3410-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

4



_POR3413-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Designer (Feb 13, 2013)

#3 not as alluring due to prominence of the bra.  Large area of pink fabric detracts from the model.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 13, 2013)

Bel Amour? Changing names?


----------



## Mully (Feb 13, 2013)

I like them ...they are clean and well lit.  Not big on pink but that is just my taste...#3 is my least favorite.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 13, 2013)

Tyler, I separated from WSG for business reasons, didn't want to scare off the family clientele. I am now 2 brands


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 13, 2013)

I like number 2.  



I have been tempted to change names for my nekked lady shooting, and especially if I get into shooting the strippers....kinda hard to get family shots and senior portraits with a portfolio full of hot nekked/partially nekked chicks.  I was advised by a few local photogs to do as such.


----------



## mishele (Feb 13, 2013)

#3 just isn't doin it for me. It's not a flattering pose for her.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah, I have mixed feelings, it was more an experiment of cutting limbs and seeing the results, gotta give things a try now and then  Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Feb 13, 2013)

If you want to include the baseboard, make sure it is straight.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 13, 2013)

the baseboard is not a concern for me...and it is straight...and why are you even looking at the baseboard?


----------



## Michael79 (Feb 13, 2013)

Number 3 is my favorite, nice shot! Thats a good looking model, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChrisB1966 (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks good, real good. Oh and the photos are nice too...


----------



## nola.ron (Feb 13, 2013)

There was a baseboard somewhere?????  LoL


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 13, 2013)

1 thumb down for #3
1 Thumb up

That's how I feel.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 13, 2013)

Another thumbs down on #3.  It almost looks as if she has a third boob under her armpit.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 13, 2013)

LOL, oh man...too true. Any thoughts on the others my friend?


----------



## bunny99123 (Feb 13, 2013)

I like 2, because nothing is over balanced.  The pink in some just draws your eye to it, expecially the bra.

I seldom keep the sexy photos, because most don't want others to look at it on a site, but some do agree to a book I have for people to choose from.  Now if I could afford a model...that would be different.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 14, 2013)

I have never paid a model, not that models don't deserve payment, I just haven't had to. The market here is super saturated with models, mu artists and yes, photographers.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 14, 2013)

Now this is hot.

What surprises me is that these women will come get half naked in your living room for free.


----------



## exemplaria (Feb 14, 2013)

kundalini said:


> Another thumbs down on #3.  It almost looks as if she has a third boob under her armpit.



You say that like it's a negative...


----------



## amolitor (Feb 14, 2013)

Make a decision on the piercings and stick with it, I think.

I see the problems with #3 but they might work very well for her. It gives a strong sense of enormous tits and a teeeeeeeny little waist, which works extremely well for some people. They really really like it.

The rumpled hair seems out of place, everything is sleek and in its place, but the hair is a little crazy. It could work, but I'd like to see a more "rumpled" environment and more, um, "rumpled" poses, whatever that means. Less studied, more abandoned? Something like that.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 14, 2013)

amolitor said:


> I see the problems with #3 but they might work very well for her. It gives a strong sense of enormous tits and a teeeeeeeny little waist, which works extremely well for some people. They really really like it.



Oh, its working for me alright.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 14, 2013)

DiskoJoe said:


> Now this is hot.
> 
> What surprises me is that these women will come get half naked in your living room for free.



And my wife is ok with it 

L


----------



## jaomul (Feb 14, 2013)

I like them all, but to be honest i am not sure if that has anything to do with the photography but well done anyway


----------



## CorrieMichael (Feb 14, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> If you want to include the baseboard, make sure it is straight.



good call!


----------



## mrstravis (Feb 14, 2013)

I like number 3. Had her eyes been closed it may have seemed as if she was experiencing some sort of pleasurable moment.


----------



## deeky (Feb 14, 2013)

amolitor said:


> It gives a strong sense of enormous tits and a teeeeeeeny little waist, which works extremely well for some people. They really really like it.




Between the pics and your comment, it makes me want to rap - 
                      "When a girl walks in 
                      with an itty bitty waist 
                      and a round thing in your face 
                      you get sprung."

And now, as a German/Norwegian upper Midwest whiteboy, that will conclude today's rap session.  Thank you for your time.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 14, 2013)

One last view. 




_POR3487-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bunny99123 (Feb 15, 2013)

Change my mind...I like this one. Tasteful and she is not forcing her facial expersions.  I have shot poses similiar to this with women nude, but they leaning down into the surface and right arm shifted to the left to hide those unmentionable, "as Granny puts it." Good job...bra is not distracting


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 15, 2013)

bunny99123 said:


> Change my mind...I like this one. Tasteful and she is not forcing her facial expersions.  I have shot poses similiar to this with women nude, but they leaning down into the surface and right arm shifted to the left to hide those unmentionable, "as Granny puts it." Good job...bra is not distracting



Pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## IByte (Feb 15, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> One last view.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice set this and number #2 takes the cake. Hope to see a part 2.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 15, 2013)

as I took 300 frames in the hour or so and am only 1/2 way through the edit I suppose there could be a part II if you haven't seen enough of Starr. You can also check out my Bel Amour Studio fan page on Facebook ----->https://www.facebook.com/belamourstudio


----------



## IByte (Feb 15, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> as I took 300 frames in the hour or so and am only 1/2 way through the edit I suppose there could be a part II if you haven't seen enough of Starr. You can also check out my Bel Amour Studio fan page on Facebook ----->https://www.facebook.com/belamourstudio



...I just might when I'm sober oo.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 15, 2013)

my work might look better before you sober up


----------



## bunny99123 (Feb 16, 2013)

DiskoJoe said:


> bunny99123 said:
> 
> 
> > Change my mind...I like this one. Tasteful and she is not forcing her facial expersions.  I have shot poses similiar to this with women nude, but they leaning down into the surface and right arm shifted to the left to hide those unmentionable, "as Granny puts it." Good job...bra is not distracting
> ...



Sorry Not falling for that one, but good try. Bonus points 5


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 16, 2013)

Whatdya think, too sexy?


----------



## IByte (Feb 16, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> Whatdya think, too sexy?



Nope just right, sleek, suductive, and I think I can even read the tattoo.


----------



## bunny99123 (Feb 17, 2013)

It looks like her left side has been liquidified, because the arching of her back and her waist looks kinda funny.  Also, you can tell that she is over arching her back, because she is not a skinny model for her ribs to show like that.  The ribs over shadow the beautiful curby legs and hips.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 17, 2013)

I did a little liquify, but not a lot on this image. I appreciate your feedback, thank you!


----------

